# Wooded area for horses...



## Poppygirl

Hi all, I am hoping you can help. We are new horse owners, boarding at a local facility. We would like to move them to our home but the area is heavily wooded. We have 5 acres of wooded property with somewhat of a gradual slope (when it gets to the back of the property it's a steeper incline). I thought I would fence the flatter part and excavate some nice wide horse trails. My friend came over and said our horses would be a ball of nerves in the trees, said they need wide open pasture to feel safe. I can excavate an area and make it pretty flat (not completely) that would be approx. 100 x 100 ft or maybe a little more but it would take some tearing out alot of trees. Would love your opinion-don't want my horses terrified for their lives all the time. Thanks!


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch

Horses do not feel unsafe in trees. The only real concern is the horses killing off the trees by chewing the bark off. Trees give horses shade and blocks cold winds. I dont know where your friend gets her facts from but its wrong. Good luck with your horses.

TRR


----------



## Poppygirl

Thanks I am not worried about killing the trees, we plan to block off the back area and only fence a portion. There are so many it would be OK. I just wouldn't want any of them to hurt the horses if they ate them, could they be a danger?


----------



## Speed Racer

What kind of trees are they? You don't want them eating oak (mostly the acorns), cherry (bark, fruit, and leaves dangerous), or walnut trees, but regular hardwoods and pine trees won't hurt them if they gnaw on them.


----------



## Delfina

Horses love trees! Makes it much easier to hide when you see your owner coming with a halter.....


----------



## Poppygirl

The trees are pines, aspens and cottonwoods. You are all so much help - Delfinas post made me laugh!


----------



## Chevaux

I have a little of grove of trees (aspens) in one of my pastures and the horses go in there all the time for naps and general quiet time. The smaller trees will sometimes take a beating from the horses knocking them about and there's the occasional large tree that has chew marks on it but otherwise all is well. 

One thing about horses and trees: Their tails will take a hit when in the trees (you know - swishing them around and striking the trees and underbrush if there is any). So, it's not a good idea to leave a tail braided as there's a risk of too much tail being left behind when it makes contact and snags on a tree.


----------



## usandpets

Horses can be afraid of trees because predators could be hiding in them. Once they're used to them, they will use them for shelter without problem.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gunslinger

I keep the low limbs cut...I'm scared they might poke an eye out...


----------



## Joe4d

you will need to clear a couple acres and plant grass or th ebits you have will turn into a mudhole. Also wy cheaper than feeding hay year round.


----------



## clippityclop

My entire place is oaks and dry ravines and the horses have a section in the middle that is 95% shaded year round thanks to the oaks. No grass - just dirt floor. One of my horses has metabolic issues so I perfer the dry lot method - but they get free choice hay year round. Yes, they chew the bark off the trees and sometimes the younger trees die, but I don't mind because they just get used in the winter as firewood. If you LOVE your trees, you won't want them chewing them up (and they will) but if you don't mind because you have so many like me, then the positives outweigh the negatives. My horses don't get sunburned or bleached out too badly and there is always shade. They have enough room to run around and it never gets too boggy.

Here's a pic of how mine live:


----------



## waresbear

Most of my trees are fir, with the occassional poplar. We logged the center of the acreage, planted pastures and left the buffer forest part on either side in case we ever get neighbors (privacy). My horses have a barn, but they love their trees for shelter and never use the barn.


----------



## QtrBel

We have several cleared acres for pasture and several that we only cleared out the underbrush and limb the worst offenders up. The horses created their own trails which we then widened and further limbed so we could ride safely if we wanted to trail ride on property. We have oaks, and have never had an issue. They do eat the acorns. There are also cherry and a couple of other species not considered safe but unless it is the only type of tree available or a single specimen that is just out in the open with nothing else around it isn't likely to be a problem. When there are very few trees or the trees are spaced way out then it can be an issue as they just seem to chew everything in those conditions. We found putting a mineral block as well as a sulphur block and adding vit C to their feed in the winter/early spring before grass green keeps them off the trees. Especially the pines and cedar.


----------



## clippityclop

QtrBel said:


> The horses created their own trails which we then widened and further limbed so we could ride safely if we wanted to trail ride on property. .


 
I have a mile of trail on my place that I made through the ravines, creeks and woods - some of it gave me a few scars because it was so wild (it took me two years to get it done!) but the deer started using it and that is such a BIG help. I only have to go in there and clear out some of the stuff higher up (a person is about 10ft tall on horseback..lol) but it sure is nice that the wild critters help keep it going for me!


----------



## Merlot

TimberRidgeRanch said:


> Horses do not feel unsafe in trees. The only real concern is the horses killing off the trees by chewing the bark off. Trees give horses shade and blocks cold winds. I dont know where your friend gets her facts from but its wrong. Good luck with your horses.
> 
> TRR


 Quite right, yes horses in the wild are essentially 'plains animals' however trees are great for shelter and shade AND they'll use them as scratching posts. :lol:


----------



## Poppygirl

*Feeling much better!*

Thanks seriously so much to all of you! We just completed our clearing of all the dead fall. It is beautiful! We are starting on our big fence this week. Love the photos below, it helps me get a visual and realize my horses are going to love their new woodsy home!


----------

